# Bright orange feet



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

I just received three pigeons that were rescued from an abandon house. They were transfered to a lady that rescues animals. She had them in with about 40 ferel pigeons. There feet are dark bright orange almost red just like wild pigeons. It must be their diet that makes their feel that color. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, I had a bird that came in with bright red feet, and he was on a wild bird seed diet. Once he got on the pigeon diet, his feet turned the usual red color.
I wondered if it might have been due the great amount of black sunflower seed that was in it, it's high in fat, and a lack of the other varied seeds the pigeon seed has.

Do you know what she was feeding them?


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Trees Gray

No, but it was probably wild bird seed. Very nice lady but she raises ferel pigeons from eggs , then turns them out when they learn to fly! I just thought that there are enough pigeons without homes, we really don't have to help it! 
She also has hawks and other animals that need help. She does a really great job helping animals. It's just the pigeon thing...


----------

